# Microondas LG quema fusible



## juanarion (May 8, 2013)

buen día, señores. 
Tengo un microondas marca Lg   modelo: MS-1446SQP    serie:612TAQP05420 que al momento de enchufar luego luego quema el fusible de entrada, si fueran tan amables de decirme cual es el posible diagnóstico. GRACIAS


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2013)

Solo al enchufar lo quema ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 8, 2013)

es lo mismo, sigue este tema. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f44/microondas-panasonic-quema-fusible-entrada-linea-97954/ es otra marca,pero básicamente es lo mismo
.primero el fusible se funde al momento de calentar ?revisa condensador y diodos ,magnetron,
otra pregunta ,cual es el fusible que se quema?el fusible de entrada o el del transformador?


----------



## juanarion (May 8, 2013)

asi es dosmetros, solo al enchufar quema el fusible. Es el fusible  de entrada rey julien, ya revisé condensador da 1.2 microfaradios, el diodo funciona bien, ahora, ¿Cómo reviso el magnetron? GRACIAS. Repito, al instante en que lo enchufo el fusible se quema.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 8, 2013)

con el tester ¡¡¡


PD:
  si se quema el fusible de entrada ni bien enchufas el horno,y sin llegar a calentar o encender el horno, toma el tester y busca un corto,,
si el horno solo quema el fusible al momento de calentar la comida , lee el documento,
o lee el enlace que deje en el otro mensaje,hay lo explica como midió el magnetron el compañero marce


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2013)

Claro , cuando enchufás *sin encender el horno* y salta el fusible , es probable que no sea el magnetrón , ni el díodo , ni el transformador grande , ni el capacitor.

Buscá mas vale en el transformador pequeño.

Ésto es válido a menos que tengas un horno de perillas giratorias y esté encendido al enchufarlo


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 8, 2013)

el varistor de entrada,,,,,,,


----------



## juanarion (May 8, 2013)

el panel es electrónico, no es de perillas, dosmetros,  Su Majestad Julien, ¿varistor de entrada?


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 8, 2013)

si el varistor de entrada que tiene la forma fisica de un capasitor ,es azul o amarillo y esta puesto entre el neutro y al vivo ,cuando ese varistor se pone corto,quema fusible 





aqui uno amarillo 





aqui un ejemplo de como esta conectado,si esta en corto quema el fusible






*SIOV  = varistor*


----------



## juanarion (May 8, 2013)

Su majestad, no tiene esa pieza en el circuito, lo que si encontré es en el display de la tarjeta electrónica un punto negro como de quemado, que opinan, será ése el problema y si es afirmativo, se puede arreglar?


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 8, 2013)

foto ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡               .


----------



## Marce (May 8, 2013)

Vos sabes que yo mientras buscaba el porque, también me encontré con que pueden ser los switchs de la puerta, que tambien se de cuando abris o cerras la puerta


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 8, 2013)

si también puede ser los suiwch ,pero ya seria una falla muy rara


----------



## juanarion (May 8, 2013)

ya quedó muchachos, muchas gracias por la ayuda,

era un condenado swich de puerta que no estaba haciendo su trabajo, quedó al 100


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 8, 2013)

y que era?cual era la falla ?
falla rara si las hay ,esos swich no fallan casi nunca


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2013)

Sip , si esos switch no funcionan , simplemente  no calientan


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 8, 2013)

una sola ves vi uno que se salio de su lugar (se salio del encastre de plastico) ,pero hasta ahora nunca que uno haga corto,como dice dosme a lo sumo no compensaba ni a girar el plato


----------



## juanarion (May 8, 2013)

pues si es rara esa falla, me siento privilegiado, ja ja ja ja, pero lo bueno que ya sabemos para la siguiente vez, era el swich que alimenta al transformador y como no cortaba, todo el tiempo (cerrada y abierta la puerta) al transformador le llegaba corriente y por ende al magnetron, por lo tanto producía un corto que quemaba inmediatamente el fusible de entrada, por cierto, éste horno no tiene fusible en el transformador. MUCHAS GRACIAS


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 8, 2013)

si ,algunos no traen fusible en el transformados


----------



## Rommel1978 (May 18, 2013)

Solo para contribuir en algo me ha pasado que en la tarjeta de control tienen un pequeño relay y se quedan pegados los contactos de platino y eso hace que bote el fusible en la mayoría de las ocasiones...


----------



## CHOWELL (May 23, 2013)

lo que yo tambien e encontrado que los microswich de la puerta se encuentran muy sensibles o en corto


----------

